# Arrow Lube



## MysticFlight (Feb 8, 2006)

Best stuff I have found is Black Magic Tire Wet from Walmart. Just dont get any on your hands! Cheap and have had the same bottle going on 4yrs now


----------



## iceman36 (Feb 18, 2008)

learn something new everyday


----------



## Rnfrazier (Sep 7, 2008)

Alot of the people I have talked to say they use Ivory bar soap


----------



## g_c_c_23 (Jul 19, 2008)

*Lube*

last wintr i was shooting a extruded foam target a biuld and the foam was sticking and just by chance i saw my bottle of armoural and sprayed it on them just to try and it worked great the only draw back was my arrows penetrated to well went right through 16" of faom and about 4 inches through 1/2" plywood with my bear instinct "not a real burner"


----------



## jrmsoccer32 (Feb 22, 2007)

I tried tire wet for the first time today at 3d it worked really well i'd recommend it


----------



## jerry5268 (Aug 7, 2008)

rcbs 2 case lube works about the best i have tryed,,, roll up a thin sponge, put it in a 4" pc of 1" pvc pipe,,,, put in your case lube ,,,,,drill a arrow size hole in one of the caps ,,,,,cap both ends ,,,,,,works like a charm


----------



## muzzy125acc (Oct 20, 2005)

Spray silicone works great


----------



## FORCE43 (Feb 20, 2009)

Murphy's oil soap or Woodys


----------



## mongoosesnipe (Apr 3, 2009)

im a fan of ivory soap myself least chance of having a chemical reaction cause problems


----------



## ar1458 (Oct 12, 2004)

Furniture wax spray...lemon flavor gives a sweet smell


----------



## ventlandt (Feb 21, 2009)

Spray silicone works great!


----------



## Mark Hedges (Dec 18, 2008)

I never had any luck with silicone spray (Camp-Dry). Old English furniture wax worked but it only lasted for a couple of shots.

Right now I am using some 100% silicone grease that they sell at the autoparts store for lubing brake calipers. Seems to work pretty well.

Mark


----------



## rupejosh (Mar 12, 2009)

anyone tried k y jelly or astroglide?lol they sound like they would work


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

chapstick


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

another vote for Woody's.


----------



## limpguy (Oct 13, 2004)

*Black magic*

buy a bottle of woody's than fill it with black magic tire wet when it is gone.


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

I use liquid soap in a pvc tube. Dip it and shoot arrow removal is easy.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

I have used a small ivory soap bar and rub some on my arrow with success in the past. I currently use an armorall type lube that came with my red arrow luber tool. I have used black magic before also and it worked. 


After the stuff I have runs out I plan on using watered down liquid ivory soap. 

I made a tube in the past before I bought this one. I used I believe 3/4 PVC with a cap on the bottom and at the top I used rubber cap and pierced a hole with a hot old field point so that it is just slightly smaller diameter than the arrow. That way the rubber cleans off the extra lube. I also placed a sponge that was rolled in a circle and 3/4 the length of the original tube.


----------



## *SWITCH (Nov 27, 2007)

shoe cleaner, its silicone based and u just push arrows through the sponge, cost $1, lasts me all season, and stops straw welding itself to my carbons. brilliant.


----------



## bonzaiberger (Feb 26, 2008)

Take an empty can of chew, drill an arrow sized hole through it, fill with cotton balls, spray your lube on cotten, then run tape around sides of can. Before you shoot just run it through the hole. The last time I used Pam, just to see if it would work, and it worked great!


----------



## mohunter77 (Mar 3, 2009)

Woodys.. But when it's gone I will try the tire stuff.


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

I tape up a bar of soap..put on hole in the middle...no mess and very easy to use and put away!!


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

OK I have another twist.......

What type of FP's do you all use? Arrow diameter.......

I use 350 CX Aramid's that have a outside diam of 0.306" and I use 100gr 5/16(0.3125) Saunders combo point. 

I used some lube this weekend but I dont beleive I needed it on all Rinehart targets. Maybe because my points are 0.0065" larger makes a slightly larger hole than the arrow it makes it easy to pull out.........


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

scorpion venom arrow lube


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

Stupid idea but I was looking in my office desk and noticed one of those old envelope sealers. It's a tube with a sponge on the end that moistens the glue. Wonder if this would work if you filled it with lube


----------



## Mark Hedges (Dec 18, 2008)

bcbow1971 said:


> OK I have another twist.......
> 
> What type of FP's do you all use? Arrow diameter.......
> 
> ...


I find that in general you are better off with a FP smaller in diameter than the arrow shaft.

I also do not find arrow lube to be necessary with rinehart targets.

Mark


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Well the biggest problem the next smaller FP's are way too small. The only issues with a hair to big FP is on a bag target. But not bad


----------



## Otter5 (Jan 28, 2007)

ParkerBow said:


> Stupid idea but I was looking in my office desk and noticed one of those old envelope sealers. It's a tube with a sponge on the end that moistens the glue. Wonder if this would work if you filled it with lube


They work fine.


----------



## Mac of Michigan (Mar 26, 2009)

sup3rfox said:


> scorpion venom arrow lube


Bump! Works great! Woodys works well too.


----------



## Paul H (Apr 2, 2009)

Sorry newb question...
What's the reason for lubing arrows?
is it just to make them easier to pull out of the target, or is there more too it.
Paul


----------



## Mark Hedges (Dec 18, 2008)

Paul H said:


> Sorry newb question...
> What's the reason for lubing arrows?
> is it just to make them easier to pull out of the target, or is there more too it.
> Paul


It makes them pull easier. Also on some targets the foam will melt onto carbon arrows. Lube prevents that. 

Mark


----------



## dingus250x (Mar 16, 2008)

i also use tire wet or armorall, really whatever is layin around in the garage when my dipper runs out


----------



## Gary Wiant (Dec 7, 2008)

bcbow = if your fp is larger then your arrows you will end up pulling the inserts out of your arrows


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

Gary Wiant said:


> bcbow = if your fp is larger then your arrows you will end up pulling the inserts out of your arrows



No you won't. You will make a hole the size of the larger fp in the target. This means the only friction you have is on the 3 or 4 millimeters around the circumference of the larger fp, rather than the entire length of the arrow. These type of fp pull far easier, if you get the kind that taper back to the diameter of the arrow shaft where the fp enters the insert. If you use the type that are flat on the back and larger than your arrow, yes you will have problems.


----------



## twiant (Mar 3, 2009)

skynight said:


> No you won't. You will make a hole the size of the larger fp in the target. This means the only friction you have is on the 3 or 4 millimeters around the circumference of the larger fp, rather than the entire length of the arrow. These type of fp pull far easier, if you get the kind that taper back to the diameter of the arrow shaft where the fp enters the insert. If you use the type that are flat on the back and larger than your arrow, yes you will have problems.


Yes it will pull the inserts loose and plus its harder to pull.


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

actually in foam targets it pulls easy, In my Morrell bag target it snags a hair but since its a easy pulling bag its no biggie. I am not saying the FP's are a whole size larger if you can see in this picture it is slightly larger.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

bcbow1971 said:


> actually in foam targets it pulls easy, In my Morrell bag target it snags a hair but since its a easy pulling bag its no biggie. I am not saying the FP's are a whole size larger if you can see in this picture it is slightly larger.


Chuck you points in your drill. Slight use of a good file and you'll have the taper you need on them.


----------



## b00h99 (Apr 16, 2009)

One thing I have tried that works on my bag target, but requires some time is to polish the points to a mirror finish, look like chrome. Get rid of the machine marks and the coating with a dremel tool. I have tried several different points on a bag target and they pull out without a problem. With the coating they seem to stick, but the smooth surface ones slide right out. I am actually going to try them in a 3d shoot tomorrow morning and see if the polished points make it easier to remove from the target. I like the idea of a larger point than he shaft.


----------



## Gary K (Nov 28, 2008)

twiant said:


> Yes it will pull the inserts loose and plus its harder to pull.


I use slick tips FPs, they're larger diameter than the shaft on purpose, and they pull out quite easily compared to standard FPs... easier than yanking broadheads back out for sure. Haven't had an insert come loose yet.


----------



## Gary K (Nov 28, 2008)

Rnfrazier said:


> Alot of the people I have talked to say they use Ivory bar soap


+1, sort of. I use Irish Spring bar soap... it's what's in my gym bag, which is usually also in the truck when I hit the range and realize the arrows are getting sticky in the targets. Still waiting for the music and that Irish lass from the commercials to pop up and say how nice my Eastons smell. 

Also, only lube the first half of the arrow; leaving the back half dry of whatever grease you use makes it easier to keep a good grip when pulling.


----------



## pumpjockey (Feb 23, 2009)

I use the Wifes old used, or some times new when she is not looking Bingo dabbers. take the center valve out and fill them with different stuff to see which works the best, soft soap liquid hand soap seems to work for now.
:


----------

